# Prison book



## Intel (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi,

Can someone recommend me a good book about life in prison? One that is realistic and not a cliche action book. Thanks


----------



## RebelGoddess (Apr 29, 2008)

I don't know if this is what you're looking for, but try The Shawshank Redemption by Mark Kermode.

It's a great story about an innocent man in prison.

Plus, good movie : ).

Racheal


----------



## Swamp Thing (May 12, 2008)

White Collar Life in Federal Prison - this might be what you are looking for.

Life in Prison, by Tookie Williams might also be what you are looking for.

Also, NPR did an oral series called Prison Diaries:  An Intimate Portrait of Life Behind Bars.  Check the NPR website.


----------



## Sam (May 12, 2008)

Lenny Mclean - _The Guv'nor_


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 12, 2008)

"On The Yard"


----------



## m alexander (Sep 21, 2011)

*Jeffrey Archer wrote a book about prison life, an author who was sent to prison*

He was sent to prison for giving false information in a court  of law, perjury i think the charge is called.  His prison book is  supposed to be good and only tells the full story from start to finish.   No glamorising and no fiction, just all the truth how he saw it.  I  dont know the name of the book although I'm sure you'll be able to find  it on the internet.
Be warned though, Ive heard of some of the  stories and they arent for the fainthearted, he goes into graphic detail  about some of the prisoners crimes, was a big culture shock for him and  will be for all people who haven't spent time in prison.  And then to  add my own twist, i wanted to read this book but wasn't prepared to pay  for a copy, he isnt a person i respect so I wasn't prepared to pay for a copy.  Hes been getting up to all sorts of dodgy goings on, lying in a court of law was just one of his crimes.


----------



## RM Americano (Sep 21, 2011)

Sorry maybe I'm ignorant but as far as I can ascertain, Shawshank was written by Stephen King and Mark Kermode is a film critic whose book _The Shawshank Redemption_ is a book about the making of the movie.


----------



## edgar1981 (Oct 1, 2011)

Are you familiar with the story of Rubin 'Hurrican' Carter? He was a professional boxer back in the 60s, who was falsely accused of murder and served 21 years in prison for it. The book 'Hurricane: the life of Rubin Carter, Fighter' by James S. Hirsch is a great read, as is Carter's own book, 'The 16th Round'.


----------



## Deleted member 64995 (Jan 18, 2021)

This Thread is very useful for the short story I am writing. 
Do you know other titles of Books/Manuals, even biographical ones, I have Technicians, which can be useful?


----------



## escorial (Jan 18, 2021)

The American Prison Service by Jessica Mitford..(1971)...this was a slog of a read for me..when I reached 293 pages it was a relief but it was interesting to read a posh women experience of the clink....


----------

